# Barracuda/Hole in the Wall operating hours



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok folks! Can anyone tell me the operating hours of the Barracuda place in UAQ and the Hole in the wall place in Ajman for Friday? Would like to go booze shopping tomorrow morning! how much cheaper is Barracuda from Hole in the Wall?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok found out Barracuda is open 8-11 every day!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just going to ask you why don't you pick up the phone and call them. I'm assuming you figured that out yourself?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't know the number plus you can never rely on them picking up haha


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

And you also wanted to know which one was cheaper. You can't find that out by picking up the phone and calling them.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hole in the wall is cheaper by just a little bit it seems. But I only know that from the price of amaretto so dont take my word for it with other alcohols. 

It is such a nicer drive to go to barracuda. Last time I saw a few days old camel. But did get that ticket... watch out for the camera a km before the turn into baracuda. It is sat at 80 km and no signs on the road.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haven't been to hole in the wall but who knows might try that tomorrow or next weekend 

some say barracuda is cheaper, some say hole in the wall is.


----------

